# Lens Rentals Canon 100-400 IS Mk II tear down.



## Valvebounce (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Just thought I'd let you all know (well those of you that didn't already know) that there is a great article from Roger at lens rentals, Canon 100-400 IS Mk II lens in bits all over his bench here..
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/canon-100-400-is-l-mk-ii-teardown-best-built-lens-ever
As ever a very well written piece. I'm not sure but I think he likes the build quality of this lens! :  ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------

